# Had to say goodbye to my Autumn girl today



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Today I had to say good bye to my beloved golden retriever, Autumn. Seems like it was only a few years ago that she was a new puppy. Hard to believe 15 1/2 years have passed. 
I was 13 yrs old when we got her as a fluffy little 6 week old puppy. I had been begging for a dog for years, but my dad made us wait until we could help train her. I remember teaching her to sit-she was so smart she had it learned in 15 minutes at 6 weeks old! 
I showed her in 4-H obedience and showmanship. Obedience she LOVED! She placed 2nd at county her very first show qualifying for state where she placed 5th (out of like 40ish)! She placed 1st at county every year after that and always qualified for state, never placing worse than 5th. The last year I was able to be in 4-H, she also placed 1st at state AND won high point (meaning that out of all the dogs there-not just in her class, but in all classes- she had the highest score.)! 4-H showmanship was a different story-she was not a big fan of that! I would have her all stacked perfectly and she'd give me this look and then move a leg out of place-she knew she was supposed to stay, but she just had to let me know that showmanship was NOT her thing! I went on to show her in an AKC obedience class, which she won. I stopped showing her in obedience after that because of college. 

But I remember back when we were kids one of us would sit in the sled and hold onto her leash and another one would stand at the end of the driveway and call her, she would go charging down the drive-she loved being our sled dog! Another winter game she liked was "ice hockey." The cat's water dish would freeze and we'd bang the ice out of it and Autumn thought it was great to push that ice down the drive with her feet and nose! 
I also remember how gentle she was with other animals. I used to raise rabbits and you could put her right in there with the rabbits cause she would rather mother them than eat them. Once when we were bringing the horses in from pasture she came up to me with something in her mouth-it was a tiny baby bunny! It was still very much alive and un-harmed, I think Autumn thought she was mothering it. I asked her where she got it and she went trotting over to a place in the pasture and sure enough, I found the nest and put the little bunny back. 
Camping was another great memory with Autumn. She adored going with us and laying around the fire, going on hikes, etc. Funny, but she always knew the difference between a trip that she was coming on and one that she wasn't (like even before we'd pack any of her stuff). If she wasn't coming she'd lay all pouty by the door so that you had to step over her to take bags out. If she was coming she'd be prancing around all excited! 
I could tell a thousand more stories about her, but this post is already getting quite long (sorry). But she was so healthy for most of her life-its really only been the last year and a half or so that she's started acting old. When we first got April (my other golden), Autumn was 11. Autumn could easily out tug and out maneuver April, right up until she had her 1st stroke at almost 14. The stroke left her balance off a bit so that she couldn't move around as quickly.

Now with this 2nd stroke (which happened Sunday during the night sometime), she just wasn't recovering. She could not stand up or go to the bathroom outside, and I know that she was embarrassed/ashamed when she went in the house. She also refused to eat-even the things that should have been the most tempting, she would just sniff and turn away. So we made the difficult decision to let her go.

Autumn was devoted to her family right up to the end though. Dad and I broke down right before we had to take her in to euthanize her, and she tried to get up and comfort us. I believe April understood she wasn't well because when we visited on Monday, April walked over to Autumn and just sat with her. This morning before we took her in, I believe April and Autumn said good bye to each other because just before we left, they spent a minute nose to nose. When we got back and Dad was burying Autumn, April just stood there and watched. Normally she would be jumping /biting at the dirt being tossed-its one of her favorite things to do, but she just stood there watching. It was really hard to be there with Autumn when they euthanized her, but I wanted her to have people she loved with her, so she went peacefully with her head on my lap. Gonna miss this dog like crazy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Your story was a wonderful tribute and I would not apologize for its length. What a loving tribute for your pup and how lucky she was to have you as her family.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Autumn had 15.5 great years with your family. The memories will last forever.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

What a lovely tribute to your beautiful girl. I'm so very sorry and hope that some of your sorrow will be eased by the memories of all your adventures and wonderful accomplishments. I know she was comforted by having you with her today.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It sounds like your Autumn was one special girl... 

You wrote up such a nice tribute. Please keep telling stories about her!!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

You have given this beautiful girl the very best life that she could have had right down to her very last breath. You can do no more. You were surely blessed to have her for so long and your tribute is a wonderful celebration of her life. Would love to see some pictures of both your girls.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very sorry you had to say goodbye to Autumn. Sounds like she had a beautiful life...full of love!! She will live in your heart forever!! Give April extra hugs. I am sure she really misses Autumn also. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Autumn*

Rest in peace, sweet Autumn! 
My Smooch and Snobear will take good care of her.
I know that you will love your sweet April, who will be lonely, too.
I am adding Autumn to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ist/336474-rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-11.html


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Such a beautiful tribute, I could have read those lovely stories and memories all day. 
Absolutely amazing how goldens "just know" things, and the way Autumn tried to comfort you and your dad, its just so touching. I hope you and April help each other to cope with the massive loss to your family.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Autumn. What a wonderful tribute, she sounds like a very special girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Autumn.
Beautiful tribute to your very special girl, I can tell from your words how much she was loved and meant to your family. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you, your family, and April too, I know you all are grieving and a big hole has been left in your hearts. 

Run free, play hard, and sleep softly Autumn


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am really sorry for your loss.
This is a beautiful tribute to a dog that was clearly very much loved.
You will always miss her, but a part of her stays in your heart forever.
She is part of your home, your history and your family.
That part of her will never leave you.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

So sorry for the loss of your dear Autumn. What a beautiful long life she had.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I was thinking about my Autumn girl today and read through all these posts again. I realized I never thanked any of you for your kind words! So thank you so much for all your thoughts and prayers. Its still hard sometimes when I go to my parent's house and she's not there, but we are learning to adjust. Thanks again!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Autumn.....Autumn is such a beautiful name for a golden. It is fitting she is such a beautiful dog.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You will always miss her, yet at the same time you will know she lives in your heart.


----------

